# Cant connect to broadband!!



## freekin_chickin (Apr 1, 2006)

Hi there, My Name is Theo. im on a emac osx and am trying to connect to tiscali broadband. the router that they gave us was using USB which you cant do on macs. we have baught a new router 'SOHO Broadband Router' and im pretty positive ive connected it up rite. But i still cant connect! in the 'internet connect' thing, were on internal modem, (is that rite?) and on 'apple internal 56k modem (v.92)' (is that rite?). im really not sure what to do. ive been in touch with tiscali and they said to speak to the makers of the router and then apple, i cant fine the web address or any info on SOHO and apple wont give me anything. What should i do? ta, if you could email me on [email protected]
thanks

Theo


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

what version of os x are you using? and you want to use ethernet port(en0), not the internal modem(that is dial-up phone). the router they sent didn't have ethernet ports on it?


----------



## creed2981 (Mar 31, 2006)

one troubleshooting step to try is to connect the computer directly to the modem to see if there is something wrong with the router
--what kind of internet connection do u have?
--if u have dialup then internal modem should be the choice in the network settings
--u mentioned u have a broadband router
--how are your computers physically setup to connect to the internet


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

If all you have is a router then you need a modem - if it is a modem/router then you need to plug the ethernet cable into both your Apple and your router; the modem cable should be plugged into your modem and the "Splitter" (The two way bit that plugs into the phone socket in he wall). 

I would expect that you would then select Preferences>sharing>internet and tell it you want to connect using "Built in Ethernet" (I'm connected over a wireless network, but that appears to be the way to go). Your ISP/Broadband provider may have supplied you with an access number (A broadband equivalent of a telephone number), at some point, I suppose it will be apparent just where you put it. I know on a PC running IE6, but I'm not sure on an Apple!

Hope this helps.


----------



## palmeira (Jul 4, 2005)

I have a router which I connect to my desktop computer via an ethernet cable, drivers aren't required. My laptop connects to the same router via a USB cable. However, for the USB connection to work I had to install drivers which I downloaded from the broadband company's install disc. I can have both computers online in this manner simultaneously. 

I always keep the ethernet cable plugged in to the desktop computer. With regard to the laptop, I only plug in the USB cable when needed. 

So now when I wish to connect the desktop to the internet (broadband) I switch on the router and BINGO I'm on line. With the laptop, I just switch the router on and plug in the USB cable. It's as simple as that!

You no longer connect to the internet via the internal modem.


----------

